# Poison Ivy for herpes!



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

My son was pouring through some herbal remedy books and read that rubbing poison ivy leaves on herpes cures the herpes and that it has worked for many people. I'd like to know if this works but alas, I don't have herpes! So I'm wondering if anybody on here with herpes would be willing to rub poison ivy leaves on it and then post the results! :grin: :hrm: ??


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Um.. This is about the oddest post I've ever seen. That said, I'm fixing to go find someone with herpes and see if they want to make $50... ound:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh gosh, that sounds so horrible.

It sure would be cool if it did work. PI would be 'good for something'.

Alas, I dont have herpes either. Darn.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

I'll pitch in on the $50! All in the name of science!


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

If you really believe it will work, there shouldn't be a problem with you going and getting a case then curing it, right?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

fffarmergirl said:


> My son was pouring through some herbal remedy books and read that rubbing poison ivy leaves on herpes cures the herpes and that it has worked for many people. I'd like to know if this works but alas, I don't have herpes! So I'm wondering if anybody on here with herpes would be willing to rub poison ivy leaves on it and then post the results! :grin: :hrm: ??


I don't have herpes, but if I did, I wouldn't rub poison ivy on them. Now.... lysine, yeah, I'd be willing to take that, but not the poison ivy treatment. People could also put a drip of lemon essential oil on any blister type issue, and see it dry up within a few minutes. Burns like crap, but it drys it up.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

One thing I can tell you, if you ain't miserable enough, rub poison ivy in your eyes, then you will be.


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

I guess you could stick your face in a blazing furnace, and that would get rid of the herpes too...


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I am unsure about the treatment mentioned above but I have a friend that is a true outdoors person. I have seen him swallow a poison oak leaf. He swears that it will work to build an immunity to poison oak and poison ivy. He claims that was a treatment the American Indians used.


----------



## KMA1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Agmantoo,

Yes I know more that one person who does this annually to keep up their immunity to poison ivy. They start with very small leaves and very little nips off the end in the spring when poison ivy first starts leafing and redose about once per week, gradually building the amount. But one of the people has a very intreging and painful story about a year when she and her family took too much to start with. I would try it, but I am not that allergic.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I remember hearing about a guy who got poison ivy on his brain. The only way he could scratch was to think about sandpaper.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Ed, that's not that far fetched. When I get the allergy itchy throat I imagine I have a cat's tongue, scratches that itch real well...~lol~...

If I had herpes, St. John's Wort would be what I'd turn to...not Poison Ivy or an EO (if it burns the skin it shouldn't be used 'neat'...there needs to be CAUTIONs mentioned when suggesting EO use)

I envision using PI on herpes being just like switching one self with Stinging Nettle for arthritis, the itch of PI would take your mind off the pain of herpes.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

marinemomtatt said:


> If I had herpes, St. John's Wort would be what I'd turn to...not Poison Ivy or an EO (if it burns the skin it shouldn't be used 'neat'...there needs to be CAUTIONs mentioned when suggesting EO use)


I said it burned on blisters..... Wasn't that enough warning to please you? It won't really hurt you, but it does burn. I use it all the time on any open skin issue like a blister from your shoe or a cut or anything. It is especially wonderful from those little blisters you get in your mouth back when you had braces. I used Lemon all the time for those. One drop and they are gone. It's one of my favorite oils.
I use young living oils. They can all be used on skin straight except cinnamon, oregano, and black pepper. Actually, you can use those on your skin too, but they burn with oregano being the worst, so it's best to mix them with a carrier. And you can take all of that brand by mouth because they don't dilute them with anything like the cheaper brands do. I've taken them many times by mouth, and am still alive. I did learn to go very easy on the oregano oil and mix a drop in a glass of tomato juice. I thought I was "tough enough" to just put a drop on my tongue straight.... Good Lord! I would caution anyone to not try that at home. In fact I would mix any essential oil I decided to take by mouth with some sort of juice, tea, or water. The pine family of oils taste really nasty, but go ok in a pot of tea. All the citrus one are great in water. And some essential oils just have to be hidden in a sweet juice. I was smart enough to never try a pepper oil or a cinnamon by mouth without putting them into or onto something. It's just common sense.
But as far as skin usage..... I've done all of them, and only a few burn. On me, only pure cinnamon leaves red welts, so it has to be mixed. But some people can handle that straight out of the bottle too. It just depends on how tender your skin is.


----------



## Del Gue (Apr 5, 2010)

I bet the poison ivy on your genitals will take your mind off the herpes for sure.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

I know someone who has herpes and they break out with horrible poison ivy rashes all over their body every year - lands them in the doctors office.

I do not have herpes and am immune to poison ivy - never had it in my life even after rubbing on myself as a kid.



/shrug


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

We don't have poison ivy, we have poison oak. Same bad news and Poison Oak is just as sneaky.
So far, I'm not allergic, either that or I've got a wood fairy that helps me steer clear of the stuff.
Dh and I went fishing with a friend, we had to bushwack through some pretty dense forest and undergrowth to get to the creek. The next day we show up at the track to find out that our friend had Poison Oak on his trunk and man stuff AND he was going to be spending a hot summer day at the track in a Driver's suit...QUILTED BLACK Driver's suit...~lol~...


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Mekasmom; to advise people to use Essential oils internally is irresponsible and dangerous! Are you a Certified Herbalist? Just because you've gotten away with it, means you are very lucky. Essential oils are so concentrated that it would be very easy to overdose with them. I've worked with EO's for over 11 years in my business, and there is no way I would use any of them neat and risk getting a skin reaction from overexposure.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

Haven said:


> I know someone who has herpes and they break out with horrible poison ivy rashes all over their body every year - lands them in the doctors office.
> /shrug


Hmmmmm - this may disprove the claims made in the book. Or . . . . maybe God keeps guiding your friend with herpes to the poison ivy plant! I've heard that, if we need a healing plant, we will always find it nearby. Has your friend actually got the poison ivy on the herpes? That will be a very fun question for you to ask him/her. hehe



marinemomtatt said:


> We don't have poison ivy, we have poison oak. Same bad news and Poison Oak is just as sneaky.
> So far, I'm not allergic, either that or I've got a wood fairy that helps me steer clear of the stuff.
> Dh and I went fishing with a friend, we had to bushwack through some pretty dense forest and undergrowth to get to the creek. The next day we show up at the track to find out that our friend had Poison Oak on his trunk and man stuff AND he was going to be spending a hot summer day at the track in a Driver's suit...QUILTED BLACK Driver's suit...~lol~...


Oh my goodness - if poison oak feels anything like poison ivy, I really feel bad for your friend. That's torture. That might be worse than waterboarding.


----------

